# Does anyone want to have a video chat with me?



## Bri55 (Feb 13, 2017)

video chat tonight anyone


----------



## forever in flux (Nov 26, 2016)

Aren't there special websites for that? Cam girls/guys 

Is this a proposition?


----------



## Bri55 (Feb 13, 2017)

idk. and no.


----------



## forever in flux (Nov 26, 2016)

Oh well your loss... I'm incredibly sexy


----------



## Bri55 (Feb 13, 2017)

Didn't say we couldnt lol


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Good luck getting people to video chat with you on a Social Anxiety forum, lol.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ IKR lol


I would of yesterday but you took too long to respond lol. Having some acne issues tonight so nope not happening.


----------



## TreeOfWolf (Oct 17, 2016)

I don't have a cam but it sounds fun... seeing someone's face actually moving... too bad I can't. Unless you mean porn, like people usually do on meeting sites... I stop trying to meet friends... There's a specific section for adventures, but even the people in the friend section ask for sex... Friends with benefits... That's a booty call not friendship... If I wanted to act like a ***** I'd do it for free... So it makes sense to ask in our forum if you just want someone to talk to... Face to face... Not chest to crotch... But the only time someone asked to meet here, the PM title was "Naked butts"... so I guess people are like that everywhere... They don't want to make the effort to bond, it's too scary, they just wan the ultimate reward and run...

I'm terrified of sex, sorry I flipped out... But you seem lovely to talk to. Good luck.


----------



## Bri55 (Feb 13, 2017)

im just trying to step out of my comfort zone, thats why i ask.


----------



## Todos los fuegos (Mar 17, 2017)

I would like to do it, but my computer just broke 4 minutes ago  I think this is a good idea to start fighting against social anxiety!


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Try with @Karsten


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Bri55 said:


> im just trying to step out of my comfort zone, thats why i ask.


I understand. I wasn't trying to be an *******. It's actually cool of you to put yourself out there.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Caveat emptor


----------



## Bri55 (Feb 13, 2017)

I understand Karsten.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Karsten said:


> Good luck getting people to video chat with you on a Social Anxiety forum, lol.


Alot of people do it, it´s a pretty common thing here for people to try to talk to other socially anxious, understanding people to help get comfortable with conversations -_-

Well, I´m late in this thread but I would give it a try sometime if you were still wanting to.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

jealousisjelly said:


> Alot of people do it, it´s a pretty common thing here for people to try to talk to other socially anxious, understanding people to help get comfortable with conversations -_-


People with bad SA would never, I would of never even thought about it in the past with how bad my anxiety was. It took me like over a year to build up the courage to finally video chat. Its still scary af, doesn't matter if the other people have SA or not.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Kevin001 said:


> People with bad SA would never, I would of never even thought about it in the past with how bad my anxiety was. It took me like over a year to build up the courage to finally video chat. Its still scary af, doesn't matter if the other people have SA or not.


I have bad SA and have done it and i know quite a few other people who have bad sa and done it sooo speak for yourself


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

jealousisjelly said:


> I have bad SA and have done it and i know quite a few other people who have bad sa and done it sooo speak for yourself


Yeah I guess its a to each their own type of thing. SA effects people differently and varies so.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Kevin001 said:


> Yeah I guess its a to each their own type of thing. SA effects people differently and varies so.


True..Some sppl will force themselves to, with someone they´re comfortable with, hoping it will help...some ppl will only do group calls with ppl they dont really know...either way, as long as the persons not a dick and understands the sa and that it may be a bit awkward at fist, it gets easier quick, from my experience.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

jealousisjelly said:


> True..Some sppl will force themselves to, with someone they´re comfortable with, hoping it will help...some ppl will only do group calls with ppl they dont really know...either way, as long as the persons not a dick and understands the sa and that it may be a bit awkward at fist, it gets easier quick, from my experience.


See there is where we differ, I've video chatted with a few people with SA (some multiple times) and its still scary every time. lol.


----------



## Jon85 (Sep 21, 2012)

Bri55 said:


> video chat tonight anyone





Bri55 said:


> im just trying to step out of my comfort zone, thats why i ask.


 I would love to. I agree that video skyping or whatever would be a great way to work on expanding someones comfort zone. 
It would be nice to start with someone that understands and knows how Social Anxiety feels.


----------

